# Pes supercharged Engine sounds like there marbles bouncing around in it! Time belt pulleys wobble, vid inside.



## marcello1.8t (Jul 6, 2008)

So my brother mentioned his car sounded like there was crap bouncing around in his motor. I took a listen and it sounds like its marbles bouncing around on the driverside. I pulled the valve cover and it looks nice and clean. Cranked the engine with the cover off and oil sqirts out from the chain tensioner[i believe it should rite?]. Then i pulled the serpentine belt to see if it was maybe his supercharger. Definitely not. Then i spent some time thinking about it while working on my hotrod, and thought it had to be timeing chain related, so i pulled the timeing belt cover and had a look. Looked normal. I started the car up and watched it spin, and damn does the driverside pulley wobble, pass does as well just not as bad.

I've never really worked on vag engines other than installing the supercharger on this car, and bolt-ons on my 1.8t. I mostly work with push rod LS chevy motors.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

The cam pulley is not wobbling that I can tell. Concentrate on the rim of the pulley, not the bolt washer.

You may need to check the water pump, *idler and tensioner rollers* for bad bearings.


----------

